# Hey everyone!



## PerfectNote (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi everyone; I am totally new to this forum thing! Looking forward to learning from everyone and meeting new people though. My name is Jacqui, I'm 27, mother to two awesome little girls (4 yrs and 3 mths), have a horse named Choctaw, a dog named Roxy, a kitty named Kindle, run a business from home, and am going to school for my Master's in Accounting. Taking the CPA exams this fall :S I have been in love with horses since I was tiny, got my first horse at 9, and Choctaw is my 2nd horse, had him for 12 years. I was in 4-H for 10 years, Pony Club for about 5, worked at, rode at, and managed a barn back home in Alaska for years. Mainly an english and dressage rider, love jumping but less proficient there, and really want to get into eventing and foxhunting over here on the East Coast! So without writing a novel, that's a little about me


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum ^^ You'll have to post pics of Choctaw and the gang.


----------



## AppleTime (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello I'm also new here but already loving it hope you do to 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Accounting! Whoop Whoop!!!!! I have my BS but haven't decided yet whether to go back or not for my Masters.

Welcome


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome Jacqui. I hope you have time to hang out here, 'cause you sound like ONE busy woman!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum hope you like this place as much as I do I wish I had more time to read all the threads


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## AFull99 (Feb 21, 2014)

welcome


----------



## PerfectNote (Feb 19, 2014)

I do need to get some pictures of them up! I am still trying to make time to get the hang of this forum thing


----------



## PerfectNote (Feb 19, 2014)

Here in MD you need the credit hours equivalent to a Master's for your CPA license - so I went for the Master's. Hasn't been fun but only 9 weeks left!


----------



## PerfectNote (Feb 19, 2014)

I have not really found the time yet - hence how long it has taken to reply  I am working on it though as I'd love to be active and get to know everyone!


----------

